# 6500k Par38 Led



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could purchase 6500k par38 leds locally?
Thank's Keith


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fragbox has the halo lights that are just like the par's.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48447


----------

